# Anyone heard of this Doctor?



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

I had seen him on the TV show "The Shark Tank." He started his own formula for animals called Cornucopia Pet Foods and has some pretty interesting claims. One of his cats is currently 27 years old and apparently all of his patients that are on his food have never had cancer. Has anyone else ever heard of this food or doctor?

About Us | Cornucopia Express - Pet Food that Cares for Your Pet


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I found this, but it's a couple years old.

This food looks ... pretty bad, am I right?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember seeing this on Shark Tank. I don't remember the specifics, but didn't the sharks turn him down because he couldn't back up his claims?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Yes I have heard of him, years ago, glad it seems he's successful. I don't know anyone that has any experience with him but I haven't heard anything bad and usually that will fly around very quickly.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

jdh520 said:


> I had seen him on the TV show "The Shark Tank." He started his own formula for animals called Cornucopia Pet Foods and has some pretty interesting claims. One of his cats is currently 27 years old and *apparently all of his patients that are on his food have never had cancer.* Has anyone else ever heard of this food or doctor?
> 
> About Us | Cornucopia Express - Pet Food that Cares for Your Pet


Oh brother. If he's actually claiming that his food prevents cancer, he's the bigger liar and crock of pooey out there. Shame on him for the kind of propoganda!!

The food looks OK. Nothing special. I like how he specifies ORANGIC chicken....but just ol' plain chicken fat. ORGANIC canola oil, but just plain ol' herring meal. Another person marketing to suckers.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.. When I saw the show I was like wow I need to get some of that food! I guess you gotta be extra careful with people out there these days.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> Oh brother. If he's actually claiming that his food prevents cancer, he's the bigger liar and crock of pooey out there. Shame on him for the kind of propoganda!!
> 
> The food looks OK. Nothing special. I like how he specifies ORANGIC chicken....but just ol' plain chicken fat. ORGANIC canola oil, but just plain ol' herring meal. Another person marketing to suckers.


:thumbup: Another snake oil salesman...
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The Sharks , also known as the Dragons of the The Dragon's Den are by no means experts in many many things . They know how to make money. There have been good ideas and products passed before them but they wanted a huge chunk , like a 70 % cut for their investments , or they wanted the applicant to have tested the market waters and have a sales base already , (the hard work done) , they wanted to see a good profit margin, so good projects were rejected or the owner of the product did not want to work under those conditions. On the other hand they endorsed products , one was a horse-treat supplement , with enthusiasm appealing to the Boston Pizza's Jim Treliving , a former RCMP person (as if all "mounties" had horses ! ) . The product was just another glob of grains glued together by molasses -- want to get your horse hot -- , but there are hundreds like it on the market already. 

Yes there are superfoods --- ellagic acid, phytonutrients etc which abate , prevent disease development . 

I don't know the product . The can's look good . The concept is good . 
I had a cat (Senta) that I had for 23 years --- most of my cats live to over 20 .They get a good diet . I would buy this product in cans for the cats --- 

Dogs? mine , get a raw diet and they get superfood supplements --- as part of the "other" beyond the macro nutrients . 


so tell where where is the bad part of his products ?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

M&J said:


> I found this, but it's a couple years old.
> 
> This food looks ... pretty bad, am I right?


That linked thread talks about corn in the food, which is not currently the case, so that thread from 2009 wouldn't apply to the current formulation of the food.

Here;s the archived page, if the link works:
page3.html (wait for the page to load)
The food has made a definite change.

Btw, I do think better food and nutrition can help prevent diseases from starting, including cancer. However, sometimes you can't beat genetics, environments, vaccinations, etc. There are no guarantees, and no magic bullets.


----------

